# 1983 Yanmar Diesel compact tractor. 3 point chatters when not in operation.



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

Just joined the forum today looking for any insight or experience someone may have had with this issue. The control valve was replaced by dealer about 3 months ago and worked fine when using. However, the weather here in Northern Alabama has been very wet so it hasn't been used very much at all. The only way I am able to stop the chattering is to lower or raise the implement ever so slightly. Without any inputs the chattering begins which softly shakes the tractor.
Oil level is good with no visible leaks.

I am also looking for a repair and parts manual for this 2420D. Feedback would be so appreciated.

Thank you, edb


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. How does the oil look? with all the wet weather and lack of use, you may have moisture in the oil. Is it milky looking?


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. How does the oil look? with all the wet weather and lack of use, you may have moisture in the oil. Is it milky looking?


Thank you. The oil looks fresh and clear.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

edb said:


> Just joined the forum today looking for any insight or experience someone may have had with this issue. The control valve was replaced by dealer about 3 months ago and worked fine when using. However, the weather here in Northern Alabama has been very wet so it hasn't been used very much at all. The only way I am able to stop the chattering is to lower or raise the implement ever so slightly. Without any inputs the chattering begins which softly shakes the tractor.
> Oil level is good with no visible leaks.
> 
> I am also looking for a repair and parts manual for this 2420D. Feedback would be so appreciated.
> ...


edb, Sorry, didn't see your posting till now. We have a Yanmar section that I monitor regularly. So does Winston. 









Yanmar







www.tractorforum.com





This site has a manuals section, there you will find the YM2420(D) info. Scroll thru to find the YM2220/YM2420. These are all FREE. 








Cut Size Tractors


Cut Size Tractors




www.tractorforum.com





As for the issue at hand, there is a a hook looking thing that is the metal vent tube. Not sure if your machine is a threaded on hook tube or welded. See page 76 in the Parts Manual. This tube has to be clean to allow a balance of pressure in the system. IF your tube is welded in place, you'll need a suction device to pull the grime out of the tube.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Chattering in the hydraulic system is normally caused by the hydraulic pump. A piston pump for example, can have one piston section not working which yields a chatter/vibration. A gear pump, I don't know what might cause vibration? Maybe a valve malfunction or a broken tooth?


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> edb, Sorry, didn't see your posting till now. We have a Yanmar section that I monitor regularly. So does Winston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem and thank you for your response. I am still trying to find my way around in here. I've seen that tube you speak about during inspections and wondered what the purpose could be. I will check that out today. I will definitely check out the Yanmar section. Thanks


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

I've checked the vent and hose for obstructions but found nothing blocking them. I checked the pressure lines and the return but all look good. The search continues.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you shut the engine down with the 3 point in the raised position, how long does it take to sink to ground level ?, if at all,
if the 3 point sinks then you may need a new seal kit on the 3 point piston that sits under the top cover on the transmission.


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

Thx, I'll give that a look.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

If there is a filter screen on the pickup tube to the pump it might need cleaning. If it's restricted it will create a vacuum between the screen and the pump causing air bubbles to form. Those bubbles will make it sound like the pump is chattering. Also your hydraulics will be slow and jumpy.


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

Cvans said:


> If there is a filter screen on the pickup tube to the pump it might need cleaning. If it's restricted it will create a vacuum between the screen and the pump causing air bubbles to form. Those bubbles will make it sound like the pump is chattering. Also your hydraulics will be slow and jumpy.


Thx for this reply. I read my original post again, and perhaps I misled the discussion. When I said it was chattering, the entire tractor was shaking a bit like a washing machine does on spin cycle. When I close the valve to isolate the implement, the shaking stops completely. You could be onto something with your suggestion to check the screen as the hydraulics are slow and jumpy.


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

FredM said:


> If you shut the engine down with the 3 point in the raised position, how long does it take to sink to ground level ?, if at all,
> if the 3 point sinks then you may need a new seal kit on the 3 point piston that sits under the top cover on the transmission.


Definitely will add this to my list of items to check. Thx


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

edb said:


> Thx for this reply. I read my original post again, and perhaps I misled the discussion. When I said it was chattering, the entire tractor was shaking a bit like a washing machine does on spin cycle. When I close the valve to isolate the implement, the shaking stops completely. You could be onto something with your suggestion to check the screen as the hydraulics are slow and jumpy.


This too could be the culprit. Over in the Yanmar section, I made a DIY step-by-step method for changing the fluid and doing the filter cleaning.


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm on it tomorrow. Thx for the feedback.


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

Are you referring to this site or another? Yanmar owners group for example. I’m struggling to locate the procedure you mentioned. Is there a quick way to research these listings or discussions?


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

Hooray, I found it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

edb said:


> Hooray, I found it.


Nice. I've not searched with the new format.


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

FredM said:


> If you shut the engine down with the 3 point in the raised position, how long does it take to sink to ground level ?, if at all,
> if the 3 point sinks then you may need a new seal kit on the 3 point piston that sits under the top cover on the transmission.


I time is the drop of the three-point at the engine off and it went well over 30 minutes. It would be great if the three-point didn’t move at all but I’ll take 30 minutes.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

that seems to be steady, if the leak down gets bad enough, then you will get a lift kick from the 3 point in a varying time frame of seconds, of course this is when carrying an implement of some weight, if you close off the lowering rate valve, does the kick stop ?.


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

FredM said:


> that seems to be steady, if the leak down gets bad enough, then you will get a lift kick from the 3 point in a varying time frame of seconds, of course this is when carrying an implement of some weight, if you close off the lowering rate valve, does the kick stop ?.


Yes, it completely stops. just reopening That rate valve slightly it starts to kick, as you say. It will intensive the more you increase the rate. When operating the implement it stops the kicking. Tractor sat in the barn for 3-4 weeks due to weather conditions and wasn’t operated. Do you think the pump needs to be primed? I wouldn’t know how to do that Though.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

The pump should be self priming. Should be able to set all winter without issues.


----------



## edb (Feb 5, 2021)

Cvans said:


> The pump should be self priming. Should be able to set all winter without issues.


That’s important and good to know. Thank you


----------

